# Koi Angelfish



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm looking for 1 twonie size (or larger) koi angelfish. Anyone know where I can find a healthy one? It must be in Toronto.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You can try Wong's Aquarium on Gerrard/Broadview


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks, that's pretty close to me


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You're welcome.

Also, don't get Koi mixed up with Gold Topped Marbles.

Koi do not have gold on the top fin, gold topped marbles do.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope I got to you in time.

If you want a white fish with a red/orange top to its head (still a Koi) Menagerie has a couple. Wongs only does marble now.
Koi, check out canadadiscus.com. She's in Burlington but I'm sure you can work something out.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks. i'll check out menagerie. I'd love to get some of barb's fish, but i can't justify driving all the way to burlington for just one fish!!


----------

